# Tracking Capability? Relevant?



## UnwiseCritic (23 Mar 2013)

"The Military over the past few decades have focused on methods other than patrolling, as
a way to deter, detect and pursue an elusive quarry. Scent Dogs, Sensors, cameras, and the use of
UAV’s are some examples. Basic ―field craft‖ skills have given way to the over reliance on
technologies and dogs. This has dulled their natural human senses and ability to pursue their
quarry."

Something I found that rings true from this interesting article.

http://smallwarsjournal.com/blog/journal/docs-temp/622-hurthbrokaw.pdf


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (25 Mar 2013)

Read "Shadows in the Sand: A Koevoet Tracker's Story of an Insurgency War" by Sisingi Kamongo.  Its a written by a black South African soldier who served as a tracker in the South-West African Police Speical Forces unit known as Koevoet (Crowbar).  
It is a book written by Kamongo about the war from his perspective and how tracking and hunting techniques can be effectively used to combat an insurgency.  He goes into great detail on how
they were able to track rebels and the utility of tracking in an insurgency war.  After reading the book I definitely believe this is something that could be of some utility in the wars being fought by us today.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (25 Mar 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Read "Shadows in the Sand: A Koevoet Tracker's Story of an Insurgency War" by Sisingi Kamongo.  Its a written by a black South African soldier who served as a tracker in the South-West African Police Speical Forces unit known as Koevoet (Crowbar).
> It is a book written by Kamongo about the war from his perspective and how tracking and hunting techniques can be effectively used to combat an insurgency.  He goes into great detail on how
> they were able to track rebels and the utility of tracking in an insurgency war.  After reading the book I definitely believe this is something that could be of some utility in the wars being fought by us today.



couple it with the british ground sign awareness training that they do as part of their CIED workup trg and you have a very relevant training package.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (27 Mar 2013)

Man all these books I have to read.


----------



## KevinB (29 Mar 2013)

US Army runs a pretty decent tracking class.

Most of the more proficient tracking trainers out there seem to be veterans of the African late 70's and 80's conflicts --


----------



## MedCorps (30 Mar 2013)

The US Army is running three courses called the Combat Tracker Course (level 1/2/3).  Each are five days were (are?) being run by a contractor called Tactical Tracking Operations School Incorporated.  It is run at Fort Huachuca, AZ.  

The US Marine Corps is running their own program called the Combat Hunter Program.  The first course is the 10-day Ground Combat Element Course and the advanced course is the 30-day Enhanced Combat Hunter Leader Course. They base their program on the four concepts of observation skills, combat tracking skills, combat profiling, combat policing.  If you are looking to get in contact with them contact the Advanced Infantry Training Battalion (School of Infantry-East) at Camp Geiger, NC.  

MC


----------



## KevinB (30 Mar 2013)

Yes still the Army contractor

USMC course is more on the HumInt side of the house from those I have talked to, Geiger is part of Lejeune that deals that sort of stuff, as opposed to stuff taught in their Advanced Sniper School to the Scout Sniper -- also the Reconnaissance side of the house was doing something at SOI -West as well at Pendelton.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Apr 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Read "Shadows in the Sand: A Koevoet Tracker's Story of an Insurgency War" by Sisingi Kamongo.  Its a written by a black South African soldier who served as a tracker in the South-West African Police Speical Forces unit known as Koevoet (Crowbar).
> It is a book written by Kamongo about the war from his perspective and how tracking and hunting techniques can be effectively used to combat an insurgency.  He goes into great detail on how
> they were able to track rebels and the utility of tracking in an insurgency war.  After reading the book I definitely believe this is something that could be of some utility in the wars being fought by us today.



Also check out any of the books on the Selous Scouts. The unit more or less grew out of a tracker unit into a Bn+ sized SF unit, and they maintained this initial and in COIN ops essential skill set. 

If memory serves the Basic Inf Recce Crse ( TQ2/QL4) had a tracking component, or at least did when iI took it and later taught it (1980's early 1990's) presuming one could find someone who could teach the basics.


----------



## UnwiseCritic (3 Nov 2013)

Well I've been doing some research and read some stuff on the selous scouts and the success they had with tracking. Granted they had a lot of success going under cover and turning enemy soldiers. But I'm more interested in tracking.

Benefits:
Increased situational awareness allowing intelligence operators to gather more humint from the boots on the ground and build a better picture of the enemy (long term).

Anti-tracking skills

Counter IEDs, avoid or employ ambushes

Pursue the enemy

I think as my previously posted article states, there is an over reliance on technology as a means to following and gather int on the enemy. While the author may not be the only person to recognize this it is a skill that is not being taught to our soldiers. IMO I think it would help sharpen our soldiers individual soldiering skills and it is fairly cheap to run said courses. And could even be done as low level white space filler. There are modern militaries that utilize this skill, not often with conventional forces. But since we are asking our conventional soldiers to fight unconventional wars there should be some spill over in training.

The US marines have recently started training their soldiers with these skills in a program called "Combat Hunter". I have been in touch with one of the people who helped design the original course. He is an ex-selous scout. He runs courses privately which I hope to attend in the near future but leave may not line up with it.

Which brings me to my question, would it be appropriate to request leave to attend a similar course (jungle warfare/tracking) using annual. It would mean using no annual for Christmas leave and having none for spring (I don't mind sitting on the duty desk). And leaving shortly after everyone gets back from Christmas leave. And the tricky bit is I'd like to use my CF issued kit to see how it holds up and how to use it best in that sort of terrain.

I would also miss a winter ex, not that it would effect my winter soldiering skills but we're short men and it would increase the workload for them. I have also yet to do an ex with the battalion I'm currently in. So I don't want to look like I'm scamming. Not that this course will be easy as it culminates in a 96 hour ex over a long distance.


----------



## KevinB (3 Nov 2013)

Try to take the course via the CF...


----------

